# πέτρινα χρόνια



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 13, 2012)

Να'μαι πάλι... Εκτός από το "Stone Years" (απόδοση του τίτλου της γνωστής ταινίας), έχει αποδοθεί κάπως αλλιώς αυτή η φράση;


Ανακεφαλαίωση των απαντήσεων στο #30.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Γεια σου. Να 'μαι πάλι κι εμένα.

Δεν θα πεις «stone years» γιατί θα πρέπει να το εξηγήσεις ή θα είναι εντελώς λάθος. Εξαρτάται από το ποιος το λέει και τι εννοεί. Η έκφραση μπορεί να περιγράφει γενικά μια δύσκολη περίοδο, και ακολουθείται από προσδιορισμό, π.χ. (από διαδίκτυο):

τα πέτρινα χρόνια της εκπαίδευσης 1950-1963
...θυμήθηκα τα πέτρινα χρόνια του dialup 
Ακολούθησαν τα πέτρινα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του '80 (αυτός μιλάει για ποδόσφαιρο)
... το σύνθημα των αριστερών πολιτικών κρατουμένων στα πέτρινα χρόνια των φυλακών και της εξορίας.

Μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε έκφραση, του είδους:
*the hard / bitter / harsh / troubled / painful / ugly years of …*
Δεν υπάρχε κάποια συγκεκριμένη. Ακόμα και το _Hard Times_ του Ντίκενς θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί «Τα πέτρινα χρόνια».

Για τους κομουνιστές, πέτρινα ήταν τα χρόνια μετά την ήττα στον Εμφύλιο, με τους διωγμούς και τις φυλακίσεις, μια περίοδος που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι κρατάει μέχρι και τη μεταπολίτευση.
Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι: the hard post-Civil War years
Αλλά μπορεί να έχουμε κι άλλες προτάσεις.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2012)

...
The _fearful years? 
_
Εφόσον ταιριάζει στο δικό σου, βέβαια. Tο βλέπω και σε σχετικά πολιτικά συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 14, 2012)

Επίσης: "_the ruthless years_".


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 14, 2012)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη, έπρεπε να διευκρινίσω ότι ο αφηγητής μιλά για την επταετία της δικτατορίας (νόμισα ότι ήταν αρκετό που ανέφερα την ταινία). Προσωρινά, περιμένοντας τις προτάσεις από εδώ, είχα προτάξει μια περιγραφή και ύστερα το κλισεδάκι σε εισαγωγικά. Δηλαδή "the mood was one of darkness and desperation, those were the so-called 'stone years' ". Ας πώ δε με την ευκαιρία ότι γενικώς προσπαθώ με κάθε τρόπο να μη χρησιμοποιώ λέξεις εντός εισαγωγικών. Για μένα είναι σημάδι ότι ο γράφων δεν έψαξε/βαρέθηκε/δεν είχε χρόνο να βρει τη σωστή λέξη. Βέβαια, καμιά φορά είναι αναπόφευκτο.
Για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα, οι απαντήσεις σας με έχουν υπερκαλύψει, σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ και πάω για διόρθωση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αντιγράφω την περίληψη από το imdb.com:

*Petrina hronia (1985)* 
The true story of a young couple (Babis and Eleni) fighting for love and freedom. *An odyssey in and out of prisons during the dark period between the Greek civil war until the end of dictatorship in 1974.* In 1954 Eleni goes to Athens to study medicine. When political oppression increases, Babis is imprisoned for political activity. To avoid the same fate Eleni hides for ten years. In 1966 Babis is released and they enjoy their love for a few days. She gets pregnant. Then she is arrested and gives birth to her child in prison. In 1967 the military junta overthrows the government and Babis is imprisoned again. They are released after the fall of the junta in 1974. They realise that in all those years they had spent only 70 hours together. The narration is honest without superficial emotionalism and focuses on the dignity of the characters against the stormy political history.

Γι' αυτό άλλωστε πρότεινα την άνευ συγκεκριμένων χρονικών ορίων απόδοση «the hard post-Civil War years». Θα μπορούσε να γίνει σαφέστερη: «the post-Civil War years of repression and persecution» (διατυπωμένο από την πλευρά των διωκομένων).

Ωστόσο, σε οποιοδήποτε κείμενο θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τα «πέτρινα χρόνια της δικτατορίας / επταετίας / χούντας», με οποιαδήποτε από τις άλλες φράσεις που δώσαμε συν τη χούντα, π.χ. _the difficult years of the dictatorship_ (αν και στα αγγλικά θα ήταν γελοίο να συνδυάσεις τα «χρόνια» με την «επταετία» και να πεις _the difficult years of the seven-year dictatorship_ ).

Τέλος, θα μου άρεσε, αν το επιτρέπει το κείμενό σου, η διατύπωση που διατηρεί το μη αγγλικό «stone years», όπως η πρότασή σου: «the mood was one of darkness and desperation: those were the so-called “stone years”».


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 14, 2012)

Αφού βρίσκεις ικανοποιητική την αρχική μου διατύπωση, τότε...χμ... μπορεί και να την αφήσω ως έχει. Ευχαριστώ! 
(και εδώ φαντάσου μια πολύ χαμογελαστή φατσούλα γιατί --δεν ξέρω πώς μου κατέβηκε-- η έξυπνη κάποια στιγμή απενεργοποίησα τα smilies, νομίζω μόνο σε αυτό νήμα -- ευτυχώς!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Για τις γελαστούλες (=γελαστές φατσούλες): επανεμφανίζονται αν πατήσεις "Go Advanced". Αντιθέτως, αν δεν θέλεις στο κείμενό σου κάποιο ερωτηματικό και κλείσιμο παρένθεσης να γίνει γελαστούλα, τσεκάρεις το κουμπί «Disable smileys in text» κάτω από το πλαίσιο όπου γράφουμε.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 14, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

The barren years.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 14, 2012)

Earion said:


> The barren years.



Και αυτό ωραίο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Earion said:


> The barren years.


:up:
Ιδιαίτερα καλό για το ποδοσφαιρικό παράδειγμα και άλλες περιόδους ισχνών αγελάδων, χαμηλής παραγωγικότητας, ανυπαρξίας ιδεών και προόδου.


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2012)

Μ' άρεσαν οι μέχρι στιγμής προτάσεις.

Ας προσθέσω (σχετικά με την ταινία) :

Desolate (or forsaken) Years. It 's along the same lines as barren (which I liked), but it also captures the gloominess; the darkness ?

desolate — adj
1. uninhabited; deserted
2. made uninhabitable; laid waste; devastated
3. without friends, hope, or encouragement; forlorn, wretched, or abandoned
*4. gloomy or dismal; depressing *

Stolen Years. The regime imprisoned people, took their freedom (and years) away.

Stony-hearted Years - as in devoid of kindness or sympathy; hardhearted - αν και ακούγεται λίγο αλλόκοτο ;


----------



## pontios (Oct 14, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως - 
Stone-hearted Years - μάλλον ακούγεται καλύτερα ; (δηλαδή από το Stony-hearted Years - my third suggestion - above).


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 14, 2012)

pontios said:


> Μ' άρεσαν οι μέχρι στιγμής προτάσεις.
> 
> Ας προσθέσω (σχετικά με την ταινία) :
> 
> ...



Και το desolate μου αρέσει, αν και τώρα τραμπαλίζομαι μεταξύ του barren και του so-called 'stone years' που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ενδείκνυνται περισσότερο για τη φράση που πρέπει να αποδώσω. Ευχαριστώ-ω-ω! :up:


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Τώρα θυμήθηκα κάτι που ήθελα να προσθέσω για το «stone years» στη δική σου μετάφραση, που είπα ότι μου αρέσει. Θα εξακολουθεί να μου αρέσει αν πράγματι αφορά τη μετεμφυλιακή περίοδο (ασχέτως του πότε τελειώνει). Αν το δικό σου «πέτρινα χρόνια» είναι για τα χρόνια της χούντας, δεν θα ήταν ακριβές — δεν ισχύει το «the so-called “stone years”». 

Όσο για το «barren years», ανέφερα πού θα ταίριαζε. Δεν περιγράφει κακουχίες και διώξεις, αλλά άγονη περίοδο.


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τώρα θυμήθηκα κάτι που ήθελα να προσθέσω για το «stone years» στη δική σου μετάφραση, που είπα ότι μου αρέσει. Θα εξακολουθεί να μου αρέσει αν πράγματι αφορά τη μετεμφυλιακή περίοδο (ασχέτως του πότε τελειώνει). Αν το δικό σου «πέτρινα χρόνια» είναι για τα χρόνια της χούντας, δεν θα ήταν ακριβές — δεν ισχύει το «the so-called “stone years”».
> 
> Όσο για το «barren years», ανέφερα που θα ταίριαζε. Δεν περιγράφει κακουχίες και διώξεις, αλλά άγονη περίοδο.



Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά -
*πέτρινος *-η -ο [pétrinos] 2. (μτφ.) που είναι πολύ σκληρός από συναισθηματική άποψη: Πέτρινη καρδιά.

Ταιριάζει το stone-hearted years !


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontios, ούτε το «stone years» ούτε το «stone-hearted years» μπορούν να σταθούν σαν αγγλικές συμφράσεις (collocations). Η πρώτη υπάρχει επειδή έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για να αποδώσει την ελληνική έκφραση, όπως λέμε «Clean Monday». Αν την ξεπεράσουμε αυτή, θα πάμε σε καθιερωμένες εκφράσεις της αγγλικής· δεν είναι ανάγκη να αναζητήσουμε κάτι στο πουθενά, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 15, 2012)

Ναι, Nickel, αφορά ακριβώς την περίοδο της χούντας. Σκέπτομαι μήπως το κάνω τελικά "barren, desolate years" για να δώσω και λίγο τη διάσταση της απελπισίας.


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2012)

Δεν το προτιμώ - το stone-hearted years - μόνο το αναφέρω.

Πάντως στη μεταφορική χρήση- το *πέτρινος* έχει να κάνει με τη σκληρότητα, και την απονιά.

Hard-hearted years or Stone-hearted years may not be the best choices here - but they are infinitely better than the "stone years", as they are at least true to the metaphor and they convey its sense (and can be understood, even if they are not accepted terms - in combination with "years").
If there is a need to retain "stone" - and Egyptiotissa seemed to be leaning that way or at least considering "stone years" (to keep a semblance of the original phrase, perhaps?) - then perhaps Stone-hearted is the compromise and an improvement, even if it's not the preferred choice ?


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2012)

By the way, I'm starting to lean towards "ruthless years". 
I think cougr hit the nail on the head !

Ruthless remains true to the metaphor (πέτρινος).

ruth·less
   [rooth-lis] Show IPA
adjective
without pity or compassion; cruel; merciless: a ruthless tyrant, dictator etc..
feeling or showing no mercy, hard-hearted, stone-hearted (okay, I added stone-hearted here :inno:. I must confess).

other synonyms (to ruthless) - not all of them will combine well with "years".
compassionless, cruel, cutthroat, dog-eat-dog, fierce, gratuitous, grim, hard, hardhearted, harsh, hatchet job, having a killer instinct, implacable, inexorable, inhumane, iron-fisted, mean machine, mortal, pitiless, relentless, severe, unappeasable, uncalled-for, unfeeling, unflinching, unforgiving,


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

"The grim years of the dictatorship," as my friend Richard Clogg put it.

https://www.google.com/search?q="th...ictatorship"+&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> "The grim years of the dictatorship," as my friend Richard Clogg put it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q="th...ictatorship"+&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1



I also like what you first suggested, nickel .. The Hard Years.
I think it's simple, but perfect, as it encapsulates all the essential elements of πέτρινος (μτφ.) - a stone (η πετρά μτφ., ας πούμε) after all symbolises or suggests "hardness"/την "σκληρότητα".
(A stone is also unyielding ..hence the unyielding years, but I better stop before we go around in circles)


----------



## panadeli (Oct 15, 2012)

The years of hardship?


----------



## panadeli (Oct 15, 2012)

The years of sorrow?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2012)

pontios said:


> Ruthless remains true to the metaphor (πέτρινος).


Όμως (σε αντίθεση με τη χρήση στην ταινία, για τα χρόνια του εμφύλιου και μετά), τα χρόνια της δικτατορίας δεν είναι «πέτρινα» μόνο για πολιτικούς λόγους. Είναι, νομίζω, και στείρα χρόνια, barren, είναι και κακορίζικα χρόνια, ominous ή bleak.


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως (σε αντίθεση με τη χρήση στην ταινία, για τα χρόνια του εμφύλιου και μετά), τα χρόνια της δικτατορίας δεν είναι «πέτρινα» μόνο για πολιτικούς λόγους. Είναι, νομίζω, και στείρα χρόνια, barren, είναι και κακορίζικα χρόνια, ominous ή bleak.



Έχετε δίκιο - ζητώ συγνώμη !
Με μπέρδεψε το λεξικό (με τη μεταφορική χρήση του ορού)- άλλα τώρα είδα ότι υπάρχουν πολλές διάφορες αναφορές (στο διαδίκτυο ), στις οποίες η κυρίαρχη σημασία, προφανώς, έχει να κάνει με τα "στείρα χρονιά", όπως πολύ σωστά επιμείνατε.

So *barren years* it is ! .. or *desolate years*, maybe - if you want to also instil a tinge of gloom.
(is there a kowtowing emoticon? - if there was I would have used it here).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

pontios said:


> (is there a kowtowing emoticon? - if there was I would have used it here).



Is that ok? ;)


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 15, 2012)

pontios said:


> Έχετε δίκιο - ζητώ συγνώμη !
> Με μπέρδεψε το λεξικό (με τη μεταφορική χρήση του ορού)- άλλα τώρα είδα ότι υπάρχουν πολλές διάφορες αναφορές (στο διαδίκτυο ), στις οποίες η κυρίαρχη σημασία, προφανώς, έχει να κάνει με τα "στείρα χρονιά", όπως πολύ σωστά επιμείνατε.
> 
> So *barren years* it is ! .. or *desolate years*, maybe - if you want to also instil a tinge of gloom.
> (is there a kowtowing emoticon? - if there was I would have used it here).



Και πώς σου φαίνεται αυτό :wub: για pre- and post- kowtowing emoticon..??

Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλήξει ότι το desolate, barren years με καλύπτει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Και ευχαριστώ one more time όσους συνέβαλαν...


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Ωραία. Αξιοποιώ τις αξιόλογες προσθήκες, αυξάνω την τεκμηρίωση και ανακεφαλαιώνω χωρίς περιττές επεκτάσεις:

Η σημασία της φράσης, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ:
*πέτρινα χρόνια* πολύ δύσκολη περίοδος, γεμάτη δοκιμασίες, απογοητεύσεις κ.λπ.

Θα βρούμε τη φράση να χρησιμοποιείται (α) ως τίτλος της ταινίας του Βούλγαρη, (β) ως αυτοτελής αναφορά στη μετεμφυλιακή περίοδο από τη σκοπιά των αριστερών και (γ) ως γενικότερη αναφορά σε μια δύσκολη περίοδο, όπως την περιγράφει το ΛΝΕΓ.

(α) Η ταινία στα αγγλικά έγινε *Stone Years* και στα γαλλικά *Les années de pierre*. Οι φράσεις δεν σημαίνουν τίποτα στις αντίστοιχες γλώσσες, αλλά «διδάσκουν» στον ξένο θεατή την ελληνική έκφραση, όπως το _Clean Monday_ αποδίδει την Καθαρή Δευτέρα. Π.χ. (από βιβλία)

[…] the repressive postwar mechanisms (_Stone Years_ by Pantelis Voulgaris [1986])
http://books.google.gr/books?id=DHccFniw4mMC&pg=PA295#v=onepage&q&f=false
The _Stone Years_, a harrowing tale of a left-wing couple during the troubled decades from 1954 to 1974. 
Britannica book of the year: 1986 - Page 336
Yet to a remarkable degree, [women’s] participation also changed the Greek political system and, even during what a recent film calls ‘The Stone Years', had an inspirational effect on public consciousness.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=ZCSzc6em25gC&pg=PA115#v=onepage&q&f=false






(β) Η απόδοση *stone years* μέσα σε (αγγλικά) εισαγωγικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν απόδοση για το (β). Παραδείγματα από βιβλία:


[…] scholars of the Greek Civil War by and large have left behind them the personalized discourses of those 'hard times' and the 'stone years' that followed them.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=wKRR1DQfnhYC&pg=PA3#v=onepage&q&f=false
Because life on Ai Stratis in the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s represents the history of Greece as a whole in those grim 'stone' years. 
http://books.google.gr/books?id=pRc...en&sa=X&ei=zuR7UNPWMs7a4QTN1oCQAQ&redir_esc=y
Στο παρακάτω θα ήθελε εισαγωγικά:
The generation that grew up during hard times, the stone years, when war and poverty took their toll, still remember. 
http://greekodyssey.typepad.com/
Αυτό εδώ είναι εντελώς λάθος επειδή χειρίζεται την έκφραση σαν να είναι αγγλική:
It is a portrait of life in Arcadia, and perhaps in all of the Greek countryside, during the stone years of the 1940s and the hopeful decade that followed.
http://www.myarcadiabook.com/book.htm

Να προσθέσω κι ένα ελληνικό εύρημα για τη γενική πτώση:
Όσο περισσότερο απομακρυνόμαστε από τα ιστορικά και πολιτικά γεγονότα της Κατοχής και *των πέτρινων χρόνων* έως την Επταετία και τη Μεταπολίτευση.

Πάντως, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μεταφέρουμε την ελληνική έκφραση. Μπορούμε να περιγράψουμε την περίοδο με όσες λεπτομέρειες θέλουμε, από το απλό:
*the hard post-Civil War years*
ή το πιο εκφραστικό
*the post-Civil War years of repression and persecution*
ως το περιγραφικότατο
*the dark period between the Greek civil war until the end of dictatorship in 1974*.

Για την περίπτωση (γ) μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε εκφράσεις που θα ξεκινούν από το *hard years (of)* και μπορούν να αξιοποιήσουν αγγλικές εκφράσεις ανάλογα με αυτό που θεωρούμε ότι περιγράφει η ελληνική έκφραση στο κείμενο που έχουμε μπροστά μας. Πάντως, όσο ξεφεύγουμε από το _hard_, ξεφεύγουμε από τη βασική σημασία της ελληνικής έκφρασης.

*the hard / bitter / harsh / grim / dismal / desolate / difficult / troubled / painful / ugly years of …*

Στο παρακάτω κάποιος κατέφυγε στην πολιτική έκφραση. Δεν είναι λάθος, αφού χρησιμοποιεί και _so called_ και εισαγωγικά, αλλά θα γινόταν πιο κατανοητός με το _barren years_.
Under Kokkalis, who took control in 1993 after the so called ‘stone years’, Olympiakos’ era of domestic domination began in 1997 when the club won its first title in 10 years.
http://www.athensnews.gr/issue/13425/35949

Το _years of hardship_ έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν μπορεί να ακολουθηθεί από άλλο ένα _of_, αλλά μια χαρά μπορεί να περιγράψει κακουχίες. Κατά τ' άλλα, μπορούμε να δούμε πόσο άνετα και ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιείται το “hard years of” ή το «those were hard years» για να καταλάβουμε ότι του αλλάξαμε τα φώτα.


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Και πώς σου φαίνεται αυτό :wub: για pre- and post- kowtowing emoticon..??
> 
> Εγώ πάντως έχω καταλήξει ότι το desolate, barren years με καλύπτει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
> 
> Και ευχαριστώ one more time όσους συνέβαλαν...



Just a quick final note (and nickel please feel free to delete this post - as your last post is worth keeping as a reference and final summation).

Before I begin ....(thanks bernardina)
http://emoticons.msn-beta.com/big/27.gif

Egyptiotissa ..
I think you should choose either desolate years or barren years - but not both.

Barren Years = στείρα χρονιά - so maybe this (on its own) is the best solution, after all ?

The reason I feel you shouldn't use both -
I see "Barren" as a subset of (υποσύνολο του)"Desolate". 
"Desolate (adj.)" describes a deserted (abandoned), lifeless and "unproductive" place or situation - where all hope has been lost. - ένα ζοφερό, άκαρπο και εγκαταλειμμένο τοπίο (η μια ζοφερή, άκαρπη, εγκαταλειμμένη κατάσταση)

Barren also describes an "unproductive"/sterile place (or thing or situation).
Πάλη μιλάμε για κάτι "άκαρπο"/στείρο.

So either would work well on its own - but not both, and barren years is probably the closest to "στείρα χρόνια".
If you want to add a feeling of gloom,abandonment, or lost hope to the "unproductiveness" sense of "barren" - then desolate on its own would do that.

Το Barren είναι (βρίσκεται) σημασιολογικά ενσωματωμένο μέσα στο Desolate (το "Desolate" δηλαδή έχει κάποιες επιπλέον έννοιες πέρα από το "Barren")... if this makes any sense.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, πάντα.

Cheers ! ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2012)

...
*Πέτρινα χρόνια*


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2012)

Υποσυνείδητα ήθελα να μάθω πόσο προσεκτικοί είστε, όπως φαίνεται.. κι έγραψα *πάλη* αντί για *πάλι* , σ' ένα σημείο ! .. :blush:

(I've probably made the same "mistake" a fair few times before too ! :inno: ).


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

*(αχ αυτά τα πέτρινα χρόνια)*

Pontios, you certainly have a point and you have set me a-thinking again... Οπότε θα το βασανίσω λίγο ακόμα, έχω μία μέρα καιρό... Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον κόπο σου -- καλή μέρα σε όλους όπου και αν βρίσκεστε! :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

pontios said:


> Υποσυνείδητα ήθελα να μάθω πόσο προσεκτικοί είστε, όπως φαίνεται.. κι έγραψα *πάλη* αντί για *πάλι* , σ' ένα σημείο ! .. :blush:



Ελληνορωμαϊκή, φυσικά...


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληνορωμαϊκή, φυσικά...



That deserves a ... touché ! :) (gesundheit, γείτσες ! ;))
(whilst we're on the subject of Olympic events).

..and Egyptiotissa, you're welcome - I've learnt a new term, thanks to you !


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 16, 2012)

pontios said:


> That deserves a ... touché ! :) (gesundheit, γείτσες ! ;))
> (whilst we're on the subject of Olympic events).
> 
> ..and Egyptiotissa, you're welcome - I've learnt a new term, thanks to you !



.........


----------

